# Just moved



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi - just moved to Brufa (near Torgiano) - wondering if there are any ex pats in the area? Any English speaking groups or activities??

Also, any ideas where to learn Italian outside of Perugia?


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Jacky, I am not familiar with the Perugia are to give you advise on it, but in the mean time, while you find a language school you can try the podcasts available in Itunes. They are free and will get you started with conversational language, so you can get out there and buy fruit, or have a simple conversation. Another good app that I have used and enjoyed is Busuu also downloadable from AppStore if you have Apple products. Good luck
Gaby
Gaby Around the World


----------

